# DIY TravelRest project



## ksor (Nov 19, 2014)

Inspired by "dobbleboost" YouTube video on this issue I started this project for a TravelRest !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - some measurering, machining and ALU-casting to use my beer Cans !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










More details here and you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/travelrest.html


----------



## ksor (Apr 24, 2015)

Now I did some castings for the project.

More details here and you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/travelrest.html


----------



## ksor (Jun 5, 2015)

Now my TravelRest is finished and ready for a test in a future project !

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/travelrest.html


----------

